# Whats cooking this weekend?



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Tomorrow night I will be smoking 2 whole briskets and finishing off a pot of beans that consist of a smoked pork roast and smoked brisket. I will be serving about 25 people on Saturday who will be helping me get ready for the big cookout on Sunday. I am expecting to be serving about 500 people min., steak/chicken, burgers/hot dogs. I am in control of all the grilling outside (with some help) and there will be a crew of people in the kitchen doing all the sides. Busy, busy- This is the second to biggest one we do each year to raise money to help out fellow electricians who have been hurt or are sick and do not have means to provide for themselves at this point in their or their family's lives. These cookouts are done all over the country, and at least 50 or so cookouts! Anyhow what does everyone else have planned? :ss


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

Well of course the standard hamburgers and hot dogs, but also ribs, chicken, and shish ka bobs. Ours is a much smaller get together. After our move we're not quite set up for the crowds yet. Of course, 500 is just crazy!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

That's awesome bro! Hope weather is good for you and everything goes off without a hitch. You are making me hungry talking about brisket and pork roast in the smoker. Don't have any cooking plans myself. Maybe crash a BBQ.


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Grilling marinated Flank steak tonight. Cut across and thin, layed down with some griller peppers and onion, Sierra Nevada Porter and a VSG Tres Mystique!!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Since I just had dental surgery yesterday (Impacted wisdom tooth). I don't think I will doing anything unless it's soft. This morning it was scrambled eggs with sharp cheddar cheese, with liberal doses of Dave's Hurtin' Habanero hot sauce. It went down nice. Tonight it will probably be something simple like yogurt.:c F'in' A! I want Ribs!!!!!!!!!!:c

The whole right side of my jaw feels swollen......:tg


ATL


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

ATLHARP said:


> Since I just had dental surgery yesterday (Impacted wisdom tooth). I don't think I will doing anything unless it's soft. This morning it was scrambled eggs with sharp cheddar cheese, with liberal doses of Dave's Hurtin' Habanero hot sauce. It went down nice. Tonight it will probably be something simple like yogurt.:c F'in' A! I want Ribs!!!!!!!!!!:c
> 
> The whole right side of my jaw feels swollen......:tg
> 
> ATL


yea i got 4 of 'em coming out next month. not looking forward to it.


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

I work in a deli where we do catering. We don't do BBQ, but sandwiches and your average deli fare. We make all our side salads in house. Unlike at a big supermarket, people actually buy ours. They're outstanding. On Sunday, we have fruit salad, coleslaw, cucumber & tomato salad, egg and potato salad, regular potato salad, and bowtie a blue cheese salad going on sale. We've been preparing all week. Their are 100lb containers of peeled potatos all over our basement. We'll be making roughly 250lbs of each salad by sunday afternoon. This is fourth busiest weekend, only behind thanksgiving, christmas and the fourth of july.

Right now I've got spare ribs marinading with some beans with maple bacon. Sipping on a 2x strength pina colada.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

I will more than likely do a pork loin and ribs. However, we had this a couple of weeks ago, so I might do a steak instead of the ribs.

Woogie


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I am having my brothers and sister and their children over as well as 2 of my wife's sisters and their children. A total of about 20 of us all together. I will be grilling some BBQ hot wings, as well as some marinated chicken breasts, burgers, dogs, and sausage. My wife makes some kickass potato salad; my sister the pasta salad; and I am making slaw.

All the cooking will be done with natural hardwood coals. 

Really looking forward to Monday to have some nice food, drinks, and smokes.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Tommorow will be a family barbeque.

Hot Dogs, Burgers,Chicken, Steak and all the fixings. Topped off with some ice cream sundaes.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ski1215 said:


> bowtie a blue cheese salad QUOTE]
> 
> That sounds like its right up my alley! I love blue cheese, if you dont mind please share that recipe with me! :dr Everthing sounds great! Today came out great right down to the last bite ( I actually sat and ate a bit) usually when I am cooking I do not want anything to do with eating food. I hope everyone's food fare turns out great and Happy, Safe Holidays to all my Brothers out there!!! :u:u:u:u


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

Good Luck and as said, Best wishes for good weather. We did a basic BBQ with Fresh corn and bked potatoes.


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

livwire68 said:


> Ski1215 said:
> 
> 
> > bowtie a blue cheese salad QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Dry rub butterflied pork chops and rice and smoked mozzerella and a big salad. Very yummy.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Later tonight, I'll be putting on a pork shoulder to cook low and slow for Monday.We'll have corn on the cob,and the regular stuff.:tu


----------

